# Graphic work for kids



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

get joy and smile!:angel:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

You should have remembered this when you responded to Just's post on the other thread.


----------



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm wait love as everybody!Because there are evil people!The love isn't one way!each other!


----------

